# Holiday Rentals Business for expats



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

For those who plan to live off vacation rentals in Portugal I highly recommend this book:
Airbnb business in Portugal

https://www.amazon.com/AIRBNB-BUSIN...8&sr=8-1&keywords=airbnb+business+in+portugal


----------

